# Brompton M bar adjustment



## nz6666 (2 Mar 2016)

Can't decide between a S bar and M bar. S bar a little low for me while M a little too close to my body. Can i just pivot the M bar a little forward to increase reach and lower the bar at the same time? Will that affect the folding?


----------



## robgul (2 Mar 2016)

Moving the M bar WILL affect the folding - Bromptons (and some other folders) are great machines - but you just have to accept there are compromises to be made.

Rob


----------



## Kell (2 Mar 2016)

The bars will go forward slightly - and by slightly I mean about 1cm.

I tried this when I had one on hire, more to make the bike longer rather than drop the bars. And the bars then don't clip in when folded.

At the risk of continually repeating myself, I had exactly the same problem and ended up buying an H type (same stem height as S type, but with M bars) and removing the bars and fitting some riser bars. You can also do this to an S type.

The reason I went for an H type as a starting point is that the fold is ever so slightly higher and I was worried that the bar ends might catch the floor otherwise. Plus there can be a concern that if you do fit risers then the cables will be too short. And I figured it would be easier to shorten existing cables than to have to buy new, longer ones.

It's certainly an option worth looking in to.


----------



## Kell (2 Mar 2016)

Have a look at this thread for measurements...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brompton-bar-type-can-someone-measure-for-me.196349/#post-4166611


----------



## nz6666 (2 Mar 2016)

Kell said:


> Have a look at this thread for measurements...
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brompton-bar-type-can-someone-measure-for-me.196349/#post-4166611



Thanks Kell, that's also me in that link  Thanks again.


----------



## Kell (2 Mar 2016)

Ah. I didn't see the two threads together.

D'oh.


----------

